# Simple Groupware php.ini or .htaccess file help!



## ruty2shoes

Hello,
I have been trying to setup Simple Groupware on my host server, I have everything installed and the web page comes up with the error and information below. 
I don't know how to write a .htaccess file properly, and I cannot locate the php.ini file to correct the error. 
I hope you can help 
Thanks!

Simple Groupware Setup

Error:
Please modify your php.ini or add an .htaccess file changing the setting 'display_errors' to '1' (current value is '') !

Relaunch Setup

Installation manual / Update manual Documentation / FAQ
PHP Logo
PHP Version 5.2.6

System Linux 1.1.64 2.6.34.6-SE #5 SMP Tue Sep 21 20:47:42 EDT 2010 x86_64
Build Date Nov 5 2008 11:17:31
Configure Command './configure' '--prefix=/usr/local/php5' '--with-mysql=/usr' '--with-gd' '--with-gzip' '--with-zlib' '--with-kerberos' '--enable-ftp' '--enable-gd-native-ttf' '--with-freetype-dir=/usr' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--with-xpm-dir=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--with-imagick' '--enable-bcmath' '--with-xml' '--with-dom' '--with-gettext' '--enable-mbstring' '--with-curl' '--with-imap' '--enable-calendar' '--enable-mhash' '--enable-openssl' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--enable-exif' '--with-mhash=/usr' '--enable-mcrypt' '--with-mcrypt=/usr' '--with-imap-ssl' '--enable-xslt' '--with-dom-xslt=/usr' '--with-xslt-sablot=/usr' '--with-config-file-path=/home/sys/php5' '--with-pgsql=/usr' '--with-pdo-mysql' '--with-pdo-pgqsl' '--with-mysqli' '--with-pear' '--with-iconv' '--with-xsl=/usr' '--enable-fastcgi'
Server API CGI/FastCGI
Virtual Directory Support disabled
Configuration File (php.ini) Path /home/sys/php5
Loaded Configuration File /home/sys/php5/php.ini
PHP API 20041225
PHP Extension 20060613
Zend Extension 220060519
Debug Build no
Thread Safety disabled
Zend Memory Manager enabled
IPv6 Support enabled
Registered PHP Streams php, file, data, http, ftp, compress.zlib, https, ftps
Registered Stream Socket Transports tcp, udp, unix, udg, ssl, sslv3, sslv2, tls
Registered Stream Filters string.rot13, string.toupper, string.tolower, string.strip_tags, convert.*, consumed, convert.iconv.*, zlib.*

Zend logo This program makes use of the Zend Scripting Language Engine:
Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2008 Zend Technologies
with the ionCube PHP Loader v3.1.29, Copyright (c) 2002-2007, by ionCube Ltd., and
with Zend Extension Manager v1.0.11, Copyright (c) 2003-2006, by Zend Technologies
with Zend Optimizer v3.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2006, by Zend Technologies

PHP Credits
Configuration
PHP Core
Directive	Local Value	Master Value
allow_call_time_pass_reference	Off	Off
allow_url_fopen	On	On
allow_url_include	Off	Off
always_populate_raw_post_data	Off	Off
arg_separator.input	&	&
arg_separator.output	&	&
asp_tags	Off	Off
auto_append_file	no value	no value
auto_globals_jit	On	On
auto_prepend_file	no value	no value
browscap	no value	no value
default_charset	no value	no value
default_mimetype	text/html	text/html
define_syslog_variables	Off	Off
disable_classes	no value	no value
disable_functions	no value	no value
display_errors	Off	Off
display_startup_errors	Off	Off
doc_root	no value	no value
docref_ext	no value	no value
docref_root	no value	no value
enable_dl	On	On
error_append_string	no value	no value
error_log	no value	no value
error_prepend_string	no value	no value
error_reporting	6143	6135
expose_php	On	On
extension_dir	./	./
file_uploads	On	On
highlight.bg	#FFFFFF	#FFFFFF
highlight.comment	#FF8000	#FF8000
highlight.default	#0000BB	#0000BB
highlight.html	#000000	#000000
highlight.keyword	#007700	#007700
highlight.string	#DD0000	#DD0000
html_errors	On	On
ignore_repeated_errors	Off	Off
ignore_repeated_source	Off	Off
ignore_user_abort	Off	Off
implicit_flush	Off	Off
include_path	.:/php/includes:/usr/share/php	.:/php/includes:/usr/share/php
log_errors	On	On
log_errors_max_len	1024	1024
magic_quotes_gpc	Off	Off
magic_quotes_runtime	Off	Off
magic_quotes_sybase	Off	Off
mail.force_extra_parameters	no value	no value
max_execution_time	600	30
max_input_nesting_level	64	64
max_input_time	60	60
memory_limit	128M	128M
open_basedir	no value	no value
output_buffering	4096	4096
output_handler	no value	no value
post_max_size	8M	8M
precision	14	14
realpath_cache_size	16K	16K
realpath_cache_ttl	120	120
register_argc_argv	Off	Off
register_globals	On	On
register_long_arrays	Off	Off
report_memleaks	On	On
report_zend_debug	On	On
safe_mode	Off	Off
safe_mode_exec_dir	no value	no value
safe_mode_gid	Off	Off
safe_mode_include_dir	no value	no value
sendmail_from	no value	no value
sendmail_path	/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i	/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i
serialize_precision	100	100
short_open_tag	On	On
SMTP	localhost	localhost
smtp_port	25	25
sql.safe_mode	Off	Off
track_errors	Off	Off
unserialize_callback_func	no value	no value
upload_max_filesize	2M	2M
upload_tmp_dir	no value	no value
user_dir	no value	no value
variables_order	EGPCS	EGPCS
xmlrpc_error_number	0	0
xmlrpc_errors	Off	Off
y2k_compliance	On	On
zend.ze1_compatibility_mode	Off	Off

bcmath
BCMath support enabled

calendar
Calendar support enabled

cgi-fcgi
Directive	Local Value	Master Value
cgi.check_shebang_line	1	1
cgi.fix_pathinfo	1	1
cgi.nph	0	0
cgi.rfc2616_headers	0	0
fastcgi.logging	1	1

ctype
ctype functions enabled

curl
cURL support enabled
cURL Information libcurl/7.11.2 OpenSSL/0.9.7e ipv6 zlib/1.2.2

date
date/time support enabled
"Olson" Timezone Database Version 2008.2
Timezone Database internal
Default timezone Europe/London

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
date.default_latitude	31.7667	31.7667
date.default_longitude	35.2333	35.2333
date.sunrise_zenith	90.583333	90.583333
date.sunset_zenith	90.583333	90.583333
date.timezone	no value	no value

dom
DOM/XML enabled
DOM/XML API Version 20031129
libxml Version 2.6.16
HTML Support enabled
XPath Support enabled
XPointer Support enabled
Schema Support enabled
RelaxNG Support enabled

exif
EXIF Support enabled
EXIF Version 1.4 $Id: exif.c,v 1.173.2.5.2.25 2008/03/12 17:33:14 iliaa Exp $
Supported EXIF Version 0220
Supported filetypes JPEG,TIFF

filter
Input Validation and Filtering enabled
Revision $Revision: 1.52.2.42 $

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
filter.default	unsafe_raw	unsafe_raw
filter.default_flags	no value	no value

ftp
FTP support enabled

gd
GD Support enabled
GD Version bundled (2.0.34 compatible)
FreeType Support enabled
FreeType Linkage with freetype
FreeType Version 2.1.7
GIF Read Support enabled
GIF Create Support enabled
JPG Support enabled
PNG Support enabled
WBMP Support enabled
XPM Support enabled
XBM Support enabled

gettext
GetText Support enabled

hash
hash support enabled
Hashing Engines md2 md4 md5 sha1 sha256 sha384 sha512 ripemd128 ripemd160 ripemd256 ripemd320 whirlpool tiger128,3 tiger160,3 tiger192,3 tiger128,4 tiger160,4 tiger192,4 snefru gost adler32 crc32 crc32b haval128,3 haval160,3 haval192,3 haval224,3 haval256,3 haval128,4 haval160,4 haval192,4 haval224,4 haval256,4 haval128,5 haval160,5 haval192,5 haval224,5 haval256,5

iconv
iconv support enabled
iconv implementation glibc
iconv library version 2.3.2

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
iconv.input_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1
iconv.internal_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1
iconv.output_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1

imap
IMAP c-Client Version 2001
SSL Support enabled
Kerberos Support enabled

json
json support enabled
json version 1.2.1

libxml
libXML support active
libXML Version 2.6.16
libXML streams enabled

mbstring
Multibyte Support enabled
Multibyte string engine libmbfl
Multibyte (japanese) regex support enabled
Multibyte regex (oniguruma) version 4.4.4
Multibyte regex (oniguruma) backtrack check On

mbstring extension makes use of "streamable kanji code filter and converter", which is distributed under the GNU Lesser General Public License version 2.1.

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mbstring.detect_order	no value	no value
mbstring.encoding_translation	Off	Off
mbstring.func_overload	0	0
mbstring.http_input	pass	pass
mbstring.http_output	pass	pass
mbstring.internal_encoding	ISO-8859-1	no value
mbstring.language	neutral	neutral
mbstring.strict_detection	Off	Off
mbstring.substitute_character	no value	no value

mcrypt
mcrypt support	enabled
Version 2.5.7
Api No 20021217
Supported ciphers cast-128 gost rijndael-128 twofish arcfour cast-256 loki97 rijndael-192 saferplus wake blowfish-compat des rijndael-256 serpent xtea blowfish enigma rc2 tripledes
Supported modes cbc cfb ctr ecb ncfb nofb ofb stream

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mcrypt.algorithms_dir	no value	no value
mcrypt.modes_dir	no value	no value

mhash
MHASH support Enabled
MHASH API Version 20020524

mysql
MySQL Support	enabled
Active Persistent Links 0
Active Links 0
Client API version 5.0.32
MYSQL_MODULE_TYPE external
MYSQL_SOCKET /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
MYSQL_INCLUDE -I/usr/include/mysql
MYSQL_LIBS -L/usr/lib -lmysqlclient

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mysql.allow_persistent	On	On
mysql.connect_timeout	60	60
mysql.default_host	no value	no value
mysql.default_password	no value	no value
mysql.default_port	no value	no value
mysql.default_socket	no value	no value
mysql.default_user	no value	no value
mysql.max_links	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysql.max_persistent	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysql.trace_mode	Off	Off

mysqli
MysqlI Support	enabled
Client API library version 5.0.32
Client API header version 5.0.32
MYSQLI_SOCKET /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mysqli.default_host	no value	no value
mysqli.default_port	3306	3306
mysqli.default_pw	no value	no value
mysqli.default_socket	no value	no value
mysqli.default_user	no value	no value
mysqli.max_links	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysqli.reconnect	Off	Off

openssl
OpenSSL support enabled
OpenSSL Version OpenSSL 0.9.7e 25 Oct 2004

pcre
PCRE (Perl Compatible Regular Expressions) Support enabled
PCRE Library Version 7.6 2008-01-28

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
pcre.backtrack_limit	100000	100000
pcre.recursion_limit	100000	100000

PDO
PDO support	enabled
PDO drivers sqlite2, sqlite, mysql

pdo_mysql
PDO Driver for MySQL, client library version	5.0.32

pdo_sqlite
PDO Driver for SQLite 3.x	enabled
PECL Module version (bundled) 1.0.1 $Id: pdo_sqlite.c,v 1.10.2.6.2.3 2007/12/31 07:20:10 sebastian Exp $
SQLite Library 3.3.7

pgsql
PostgreSQL Support	enabled
PostgreSQL(libpq) Version 7.4.7
Multibyte character support enabled
SSL support enabled
Active Persistent Links 0
Active Links 0

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
pgsql.allow_persistent	On	On
pgsql.auto_reset_persistent	Off	Off
pgsql.ignore_notice	Off	Off
pgsql.log_notice	Off	Off
pgsql.max_links	Unlimited	Unlimited
pgsql.max_persistent	Unlimited	Unlimited

posix
Revision $Revision: 1.70.2.3.2.18 $

Reflection
Reflection	enabled
Version $Id: php_reflection.c,v 1.164.2.33.2.50 2008/03/13 15:56:21 iliaa Exp $

session
Session Support enabled
Registered save handlers files user sqlite
Registered serializer handlers php php_binary

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
session.auto_start	Off	Off
session.bug_compat_42	Off	Off
session.bug_compat_warn	On	On
session.cache_expire	180	180
session.cache_limiter	nocache	nocache
session.cookie_domain	no value	no value
session.cookie_httponly	Off	Off
session.cookie_lifetime	0	0
session.cookie_path	/	/
session.cookie_secure	Off	Off
session.entropy_file	no value	no value
session.entropy_length	0	0
session.gc_divisor	1000	1000
session.gc_maxlifetime	1440	1440
session.gc_probability	1	1
session.hash_bits_per_character	5	5
session.hash_function	0	0
session.name	PHPSESSID	PHPSESSID
session.referer_check	no value	no value
session.save_handler	files	files
session.save_path	no value	no value
session.serialize_handler	php	php
session.use_cookies	On	On
session.use_only_cookies	Off	Off
session.use_trans_sid	0	0

SimpleXML
Simplexml support	enabled
Revision $Revision: 1.151.2.22.2.39 $
Schema support enabled

SPL
SPL support	enabled
Interfaces Countable, OuterIterator, RecursiveIterator, SeekableIterator, SplObserver, SplSubject
Classes AppendIterator, ArrayIterator, ArrayObject, BadFunctionCallException, BadMethodCallException, CachingIterator, DirectoryIterator, DomainException, EmptyIterator, FilterIterator, InfiniteIterator, InvalidArgumentException, IteratorIterator, LengthException, LimitIterator, LogicException, NoRewindIterator, OutOfBoundsException, OutOfRangeException, OverflowException, ParentIterator, RangeException, RecursiveArrayIterator, RecursiveCachingIterator, RecursiveDirectoryIterator, RecursiveFilterIterator, RecursiveIteratorIterator, RecursiveRegexIterator, RegexIterator, RuntimeException, SimpleXMLIterator, SplFileInfo, SplFileObject, SplObjectStorage, SplTempFileObject, UnderflowException, UnexpectedValueException

SQLite
SQLite support	enabled
PECL Module version 2.0-dev $Id: sqlite.c,v 1.166.2.13.2.10 2007/12/31 07:20:11 sebastian Exp $
SQLite Library 2.8.17
SQLite Encoding iso8859

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
sqlite.assoc_case	0	0

standard
Regex Library Bundled library enabled
Dynamic Library Support enabled
Path to sendmail /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
assert.active	1	1
assert.bail	0	0
assert.callback	no value	no value
assert.quiet_eval	0	0
assert.warning	1	1
auto_detect_line_endings	0	0
default_socket_timeout	60	60
safe_mode_allowed_env_vars	PHP_	PHP_
safe_mode_protected_env_vars	LD_LIBRARY_PATH	LD_LIBRARY_PATH
url_rewriter.tags	a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=fakeentry	a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=fakeentry
user_agent	no value	no value

tokenizer
Tokenizer Support enabled

xml
XML Support active
XML Namespace Support active
libxml2 Version 2.6.16

xmlreader
XMLReader enabled

xmlwriter
XMLWriter enabled

xsl
XSL enabled
libxslt Version 1.1.12
libxslt compiled against libxml Version 2.6.16
EXSLT enabled
libexslt Version 1.1.12

Zend Optimizer
Optimization Pass 1 enabled
Optimization Pass 2 enabled
Optimization Pass 3 enabled
Optimization Pass 4 enabled
Optimization Pass 9 enabled
Zend Loader enabled
License Path no value
Obfuscation level 3

zlib
ZLib Support enabled
Stream Wrapper support compress.zlib://
Stream Filter support zlib.inflate, zlib.deflate
Compiled Version 1.2.2
Linked Version 1.2.2

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
zlib.output_compression	Off	Off
zlib.output_compression_level	-1	-1
zlib.output_handler	no value	no value

Additional Modules
Module Name
ionCube Loader

Environment
Variable	Value
PATH /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin
DOCUMENT_ROOT /home/www/girlscoutsrock.net
HTTP_ACCEPT text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,*/*;q=0.8
HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7
HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING gzip,deflate
HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE en-us,en;q=0.5
HTTP_CACHE_CONTROL max-age=0
HTTP_CONNECTION keep-alive
HTTP_HOST girlscoutsrock.net
HTTP_KEEP_ALIVE 115
HTTP_REFERER http://girlscoutsrock.net/
HTTP_USER_AGENT Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.2.10) Gecko/20100914 Firefox/3.6.10
REMOTE_ADDR 97.113.140.244
REMOTE_PORT 15702
SCRIPT_FILENAME /home/www/girlscoutsrock.net/src/index.php
SERVER_ADDR 66.40.52.73
SERVER_ADMIN [email protected]
SERVER_NAME girlscoutsrock.net
SERVER_PORT 80
SERVER_SOFTWARE Apache/1.3.33 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.8.22 OpenSSL/0.9.7d SE/0.5.3
AUTH_TYPE Basic
REMOTE_USER no value
GATEWAY_INTERFACE CGI/1.1
SERVER_PROTOCOL HTTP/1.0
REQUEST_METHOD GET
QUERY_STRING no value
REQUEST_URI /src/index.php
SCRIPT_NAME /src/index.php
PHP_DOCUMENT_ROOT /home/www/girlscoutsrock.net
REDIRECT_STATUS 200

PHP Variables
Variable	Value
_SERVER["PATH"]	/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin
_SERVER["DOCUMENT_ROOT"]	/home/www/girlscoutsrock.net
_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT"]	text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,*/*;q=0.8
_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET"]	ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7
_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING"]	gzip,deflate
_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE"]	en-us,en;q=0.5
_SERVER["HTTP_CACHE_CONTROL"]	max-age=0
_SERVER["HTTP_CONNECTION"]	keep-alive
_SERVER["HTTP_HOST"]	girlscoutsrock.net
_SERVER["HTTP_KEEP_ALIVE"]	115
_SERVER["HTTP_REFERER"]	http://girlscoutsrock.net/
_SERVER["HTTP_USER_AGENT"]	Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.2.10) Gecko/20100914 Firefox/3.6.10
_SERVER["REMOTE_ADDR"]	97.113.140.244
_SERVER["REMOTE_PORT"]	15702
_SERVER["SCRIPT_FILENAME"]	/home/www/girlscoutsrock.net/src/index.php
_SERVER["SERVER_ADDR"]	66.40.52.73
_SERVER["SERVER_ADMIN"]	[email protected]
_SERVER["SERVER_NAME"]	girlscoutsrock.net
_SERVER["SERVER_PORT"]	80
_SERVER["SERVER_SOFTWARE"]	Apache/1.3.33 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.8.22 OpenSSL/0.9.7d SE/0.5.3
_SERVER["AUTH_TYPE"]	Basic
_SERVER["REMOTE_USER"]	no value
_SERVER["GATEWAY_INTERFACE"]	CGI/1.1
_SERVER["SERVER_PROTOCOL"]	HTTP/1.0
_SERVER["REQUEST_METHOD"]	GET
_SERVER["QUERY_STRING"]	no value
_SERVER["REQUEST_URI"]	/src/index.php
_SERVER["SCRIPT_NAME"]	/src/index.php
_SERVER["PHP_DOCUMENT_ROOT"]	/home/www/girlscoutsrock.net
_SERVER["REDIRECT_STATUS"]	200
_SERVER["PHP_SELF"]	/src/index.php
_SERVER["REQUEST_TIME"]	1285389621

PHP License

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under the terms of the PHP License as published by the PHP Group and included in the distribution in the file: LICENSE

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

If you did not receive a copy of the PHP license, or have any questions about PHP licensing, please contact [email protected].


----------



## Squashman

What webserver are you installing this on?

Here is a good guide to .htaccess.
http://www.javascriptkit.com/howto/htaccess.shtml


----------



## ruty2shoes

Hi, Thanks for responding. 
The server is Linux.
PHP v5, they are upgrading it as we speak. 

The host is freehostia.com

The problem with writing an .htaccess file, is I don't know exactly what to put in it. I realize that I have to add the 'display_error' to '1', but is that all? I am thinking there must be some other script or command line that goes with it. Also, I'm going to check with the host tech to see if I can use .htaccess or just the PHP.ini, (which I cannot find anywhere in the program files.) Unfortunately the host doesn't provide any programming or software help. I thought by extracting the program on my desktop, I would have a better chance to view hidden files, the .htaccess files for other folders and modules are visible this way, but not the PHP.ini. 

I will check out the link you posted. Thanks!

Server Information

Operation System :	Debian GNU/Linux
Perl Modules :	Click to View (NOTE: this page is over 450 KB)
Perl Version :	v5.8.8 built for i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi
Perl Path :	/usr/bin/perl
Sendmail Path :	/usr/sbin/sendmail
MySQL Version :	4.1.22-standard-log


----------



## Squashman

Your webhost is not going to give you access to their PHP.ini file.

I see you read the documentation on the Simple Groupware website.


> If you don't have access to change the php.ini file, it may be possible to adapt the settings by using a graphical interface or create a second php.ini or a .htaccess file. See your hoster's documentation to find out what method you should use.
> 
> A .htaccess file is an additional configuration file that affects the directory it is in and all its subdirectories. It requires PHP to loaded as an Apache module. It is not available for (Fast-)CGI. It should be placed in the Simple Groupware installation directory and it contains lines like: php_value register_globals 0


----------



## ruty2shoes

I read the documentation that came with the program, a users manual and a groupware manual. I also read the quote you provided, but was not sure if the line: php_value register_globals 0 is all I need to add to the .htaccess file. I just learned how to create the file last night with notepad. 
So, if I add the linehp_value register_globals 0 to the .htaccess, and put it in the root of Simple Groupware, will that be enough? or does it have to go into all subdirectories? Do I add the line to all the .htaccess files or just make one and add it? 

By the way, I did not realize that it was the host that had the PHP.ini, I thought it was the program  
I appreciate your time and patience, as I really don't know anything about this part of the file system.


----------

